# Tidewater Trail



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Any news on Tidewater


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Derby 1st-#4 Malcolm Sykes (derby list at 13 mths) 2nd- #7 Malcolm S. 3rd-#14 Andrea, 4th-#? Mike Ough. Sorry don't know rest.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callbacks to 2nd

1, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23

14 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the Qual updates Chad!! Good luck!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual callback to 3rd

6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 19, 23

8 total


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual to the 4th

6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 13, 19

7 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks again Chad ... Please keep me posted on #6 if you can.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

35 back to 2nd of Am'

2, 6 Scratched

Dropped/not called back:
7, 16, 23, 28, 35, 36


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Qual Placements

1st #11 Bella
2nd # 6 Rosie
3rd # 19 CoCo
4th # 12 Peace

RJ # 13 Rascal

Jams #7, #9

Congrats to all


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' callbacks to 3rd

1, 5, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 27, 29, 30, 33, 34, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43

24 total


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Open callbacks to 4th

14, 15, 21, 34, 37, 38, 43, 9


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' back to 4th

11, 17, 19, 21, 22, 25, 33, 34

8 total


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Open

1st. Ozzy. Alan Pleasants
2nd. Skeeter. Gerald Wilks
3rd. Rough. Ken Steele
4th. Libby. Jeff Stoneman 
not sure of rest


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

A HUGE congrats to my good friend Chad and Peace. 
They had a heck of weekend taking home 4th place in the Q and 3rd place in the AM. 
Peace is now QAA. Congrats!


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go Chad and Peace. And I didn't think it was a good idea to double stake her yet. Not only did she hold together see placed in both. She is a very nice little girl. Time for her to come back to Forry so we can get her ready to win opens and AM's. Congrats


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am' placements

1st. Hope. Jerald Wilks
2nd. Chester. David Barrow
3rd. Peace. Chad Radt
4th. Bart. Victor Garcia

RJ. Lady. Steve Ferguson

Jams. 21 . 25

Congrats to all !


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucky Seven said:


> Am' placements
> 
> 1st. Hope. Jerald Wilks
> 2nd. Chester. David Barrow
> ...


also. With win, hope qualified for the. 

With 2nd place, chester earned Arc. 

Comgrats to all who attended and placed this weekend


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TO:

DAVID BARROW and CHESTER on the 2nd place in the amt! Now AFC CHESTER

MONTE FRENCH and JESSE on the 1st in the derby.

LINDA DOWNEY and LIBBY on the 4th in the Open.

STEVE FURGESON with COCO on the Q 3rd and LADY on the amt RJ.

MIKE MCELAM and JACK on the JAM in the Q.

Tim and Vikki, I had a great time spending my weekend with y'all. Thanks for giving us your weekend to judge.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Great goin' Chad! Maybe the move wasn't so bad!


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I want to thank the Tidewater RC for a wonderful weekend. They provided us with all the help we needed and everyone was so cooperative. We were treated like "royalty". 

Thanks again,
Vikki


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good going Chad and Peace!


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

The Tidewater Retriever Club would like to thank all of the judges, volunteers/helpers, and the entrants on a very successful weekend. The weather was great (mid 70's all three days), the dog work was plentiful, and the fellowship on Friday and Saturday night was wonderful.

The official results have been posted on Entry Express.

We hope to see you at our Fall Trial, to be held in Cullen, Virginia at the Virginia Retreiver Benefit (VRB) grounds. If you are interested in learning more about the VRB Grounds, or want to support a fundraiser for great retriever training grounds, go to http://www.varetrieverbenefit.com/ to learn more.


----------

